# How to ease Cody into crateless freedom



## Mosttoys (Mar 14, 2015)

Cody is 8 months and we crate him when we leave the house. We are gone no more than 2-3 hours. 
We would like to start leaving him alone in our kitchen-dining room area instead of crating. Bad idea? When is the right time to start crateless?
It has hardwood flooring and easy to clean. Should we introduce pee pads when we leave or trust him?
He never has a problem in his crate and when we are home he usually barks when he needs out.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When I am going to be gone for more than a couple hours I confine Molly to the mud room area with a baby gate. I put her crate in there, along with food, water and some toys. I believe they mostly sleep when we are gone and she has done great with this set up. There have been no potty accidents. I wouldn't use a potty pad if you are not already doing so.


----------



## plattinum68 (Nov 5, 2013)

Same for Nena. When we have to leave her alone, she goes in the mud room/laundry room with all her "stuff". She knows when we are leaving and hops in her bed (I have several around the house for her). I have stood by the door and listened and she whines for a short time and then settles down. Give it a try. I also wouldn't introduce the puppy pads...mine chewed them up cause she was mad at us.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

My 5 month old puppy goes in the crate unless I am going to be gone for more than a couple hours. Then, I will leave her in her xpen with her litter tray. My older 2 dogs stay out free. Unless, I know people will be coming and going while I'm gone. Then I crate everyone for safety. I don't trust others to not let them slip out the door unnoticed.

I would not leave a pup under one year of age loose for any time unsupervised. I also wouldn't leave a pup under a year confined without a potty option for more than 2 or 3 hours. 

Once they are mature, (generally around a year old) you can start leaving them out for short periods of time gradually increasing the time until they prove they can be trusted. Just to be safe though, I would leave an indoor potty option when you first start leaving them out. 

Whatever you choose to do, if you come home to an accident, clean it up, and go back to supervised freedom and confinement. As a rule, when dogs fail at something go back to where they were successful and try again later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is 6 and clearly unhappy if he is left loose while we are fone. He would MUCH prefer being gated in my office, with his crate, litter box and water bottle.

At 5 months, Pixel still is in her ex-pen when we are out. Even the office has too many things for her to get in trouble with!


----------

